# 412 pd buck



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

This was sent to me through a friend killed in Nebraska

Mark


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

That is a hog!!!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Sure do grow them big out there.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW! WOW! WOW! That is a hog!


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

That isnt a deer that a horse with antlers, wow that is big


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

I bet all the does in the area are glad to see him go!!! They probably all have broken backs!!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

gotta love photoshop!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't care how creative their camera angles were on the pictures that deer is missing about 150# somewhere. First of all the deer in not field dressed which adds obviously to the weight but also makes it look larger than most pictures. If I had to guess I would say that deer probably is over 200# field dressed, maybe even 230-240# but it is really hard to tell. But before dressing him out I would guess 300# tops. Nevertheless it is a very, very nice buck.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have no idea who took this pic nor does the person who sent it to me, maybe

its fake not sure but I thought it would be intresting to post.

Mark


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ranger487 said:


> its fake not sure but I thought it would be intresting to post.
> 
> Mark


 I was not commenting on the picture as a negative toward you. I was just giving my opinion on the deer. I always enjoy viewing pics of deer so thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

those canadian bucks are giant also...saw a pic of one that was around 300lbs


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I do enjoy the pics, but I would have to agree they are photoshopped. Notice how large the bow looks in the last picture, almost the same length as the buck. Also notice in the pics of the guy holding the antlers, his hands are huge. Just my observations.

lg_mouth


----------

